
Equifax was breached using a two month old vulnerability - snowwolf
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/09/massive-equifax-breach-caused-by-failure-to-patch-two-month-old-bug/
======
zucked
So we know how - my immediate question is how many other instances are out
there, unpatched, tangled up with things like Payment Portals, Auto Reg.
Portals. Gah.

------
a_lifters_life
You wonder really just what goes on behinds the scenes leading up the a big
breach. Is this on anyone's minds ? It damn well should be.

